# صوره للشهيد صبحي جمال احد شهداء ماسبيرو



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*صوره للشهيد صبحي جمال احد شهداء ماسبيرو






*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*صور الشهيد مينا دانيال  
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*صوره الشهيد صبحى

**

*


----------



## جندي المسيح (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*منقول*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يروحى عرسان بامانة يبختكم
مينا دانيال اللى فى النص وفى الثورة اخد طلقة بس اتلحق بس يعينى فى مسبيرو تلحقش


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> ربنا يرحمهم ​


*آميــن يا يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> يروحى عرسان بامانة يبختكم
> مينا دانيال اللى فى النص وفى الثورة اخد طلقة بس اتلحق بس يعينى فى مسبيرو تلحقش


*المجد للرب
ربنا عاوزه شهيد​*


----------



## باسم الصليب (11 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *المجد للرب
> ربنا عاوزه شهيد​*


*فعلا ربنا عاوزه شهيد معاك حق ربنا يرحمه و يرحمنا برحمته ...*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*صــور الــشــهــيــد مــيــنــا دانــيــال  

*​* 









 




 




 





 




 




 




 




 




 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح كل نفس ماتت لاجل اسمه 
تعزيات السماء لجميع اسر الشهداء ولقلوبنا الحزينه ​*


----------



## rania79 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عرسااااااان السماء
يابختهم


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الم الفراق صعب جدا وخصوصوا لما يكون مفاجىء
ربنا يصبر ويعزى اهلهم ويعزينا احنا معاهم اكيد
الاحداث المؤلمة دى ادمت قلوبنا جميعا
عزؤانا انهم الان امام عرش النعمة بثياب بيض


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*أستقبلتهم الملائكه فى المجد
بأكاليل
أكاليل بتوليه وأكاليل شهاده
فليذكرونا أمام عرش النعمه
والرب يعزى أسرهم*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
> مع المسيح ذاك افضل​*


*آمين يارب المجد آمين*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يرحمهم


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> الله يرحمهم


----------



## jkoky_juses1011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم يارب


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراااا

آميـــن*


----------



## free20 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

* اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة*
​


----------

